# DOND Delta Aluminum front loader



## sm2501 (Oct 1, 2022)

DOND Delta aluminum front loading prewar light. Untested. One of the screws is broken off in the base. No rot. Shipping to run $12.00.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 1, 2022)

350


----------



## ballooney (Oct 1, 2022)

400


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks for the start, but no deal.


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 1, 2022)

425


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 1, 2022)

No deal, thanks.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 1, 2022)

450


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks, but no deal.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 1, 2022)

Tough animal to find....I'm in for $500


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 2, 2022)

Thanks, but ND.


----------

